# Concealed hinge installation



## danst96 (25 May 2021)

Quick question, not sure if i have made a blooper or not here.

I have been making some cabinets and the doors are inset on the front panel. I am using normal Hafele concealed hinges and i installed the cup on the cabinet which is the wrong way around. I should used a concealed inset hinge.

My question is, does it matter? It works fine and the door is inset just fine and it adjusts ok but is it a long term mistake that will bite me?


----------



## Ollie78 (25 May 2021)

If it works, don't worry about it. I don't think it should matter, the weight of the door is the same either way. 

Ollie


----------



## danst96 (25 May 2021)

Thanks Ollie, what I thought but I started stressing about it because it's a charged project


----------



## doctor Bob (25 May 2021)

danst96 said:


> Thanks Ollie, what I thought but I started stressing about it because it's a charged project


Are you saying you drilled a 35mm hole in the cabinet side and the straight part of the hinge is on the door?

If so, and because you are charging then I'd say it's a big mistake as any average Joe will know the hinges are fitted in correctly.


----------



## danst96 (25 May 2021)

I


doctor Bob said:


> Are you saying you drilled a 35mm hole in the cabinet side and the straight part of the hinge is on the door?
> 
> If so, and because you are charging then I'd say it's a big mistake as any average Joe will know the hinges are fitted in correctly.


I'm doing it at cost more or less for a friend. I had what I call a brain fart. Dummy mistake . Eitherway it works so does it really matter?


----------



## doctor Bob (25 May 2021)

danst96 said:


> II'm doing it at cost more or less for a friend. I had what I call a brain fart. Dummy mistake . Eitherway it works so does it really matter?



Not one jot, as long as you and the friend are happy, ignore me, I thought it was a customer rather than a friend.

It would bother me .................... but that's me


----------



## Spectric (25 May 2021)

Surely you only did one door like this because by then something must have started the old bells ringing and then sudden realisation of the cockup. As Bob has said it is so obvious something is wrong and can you live with it, mistakes always niggle me and keep the brain in overdrive and churning around thinking about what I did wrong until I put it right, I have even had to move a cable clamp because it was not centred between the other two.


----------



## danst96 (25 May 2021)

I drilled 6 before I realised and there was no going back . This sort of thing niggles me too but for what it is, a very low use display cabinet where the doors likely will hardly be opened (it's going in a conference room in a business) i might just be able to sleep at night with this one.

Thanks everyone for confirming my dumbness . I shall pay better attention next time


----------



## danst96 (25 May 2021)

When I say 6 I mean 3 doors (6 hinges)


----------



## Bristol_Rob (26 May 2021)

Tell your friend you made a unique design change to see how it would play out. Embrace and celebrate the change.

Tell him not to worry, you won't charge extra


----------



## danst96 (26 May 2021)

Bristol_Rob said:


> Tell your friend you made a unique design change to see how it would play out. Embrace and celebrate the change.
> 
> Tell him not to worry, you won't charge extra


I might try this . He used to work at a cabinet making company so he may not buy it although he was only a salesperson there.


----------



## recipio (26 May 2021)

You can easily reverse the mistake - buy a 35 mm plug cutter - they are only about £20 and glue in the plugs. Then you can sleep easily at night.


----------



## danst96 (26 May 2021)

That could work well actually, I'll give it a go and see if it cleans up ok


----------

